# TB Racemare - weak neck ? yes / no ?



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She looks quite well covered, closer to Working Hunter show ring ready - maybe just getting into race training work?


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

jaydee said:


> She looks quite well covered, closer to Working Hunter show ring ready - maybe just getting into race training work?


yeah - that's an oldish photo, and I must admit not the best, she looks really well now that she's tightened up and I can't wait to get some photos soon.

I tried to get something to compare like with like, here she is without the exaggerated look, and up next to Nearco - (one of the greatest racehorses and sires in history),










On the basis of that one, since he's not very heavily crested I think it's a decent comparison, I'm leaning now towards saying she is a bit light in the neck, especially since she's a strong build overall.

But thankfully it's just a matter of training, but it seems to maybe be her weakest point, conformationally.


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

though -- it's easy to find stallions who have grown into a thick neck due to their 'day job' .. but interestingly here's a couple of really top-class racehorses + stallions that to me aren't overly big in the neck ... ?

So, what should I be looking for and how important is this ?


Ribot (unbeaten dual Prix de l'Arc winner)










Old Vic (Epsom + Irish Derby winner)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I just think she has a big head, a bit "hammerheaded". with correct riding, she will muscle up beautifully. nothing wrong with that mare.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She does have a slightly larger head and that will make her neck look on the narrow side - but I honestly wouldn't worry about it myself.
If you got her to full 'show-ring' weight I doubt you'd notice it at all but you want her racing weight so its something you just have to live with but its not going to affect her performance
Some old fashioned 'strapping' sessions will help build her crest up if someone has the time to spend on it
I really like the look of her myself


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

I think her neck is a nice length and is well set-on, so should develop well if she is schooled correctly.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

strapping sessions?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> strapping sessions?


What's a strapping session?

I love a long thin neck.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I believe strapping is then you use a whisk or a folded towel and "bang the muscle" in a rhythm. This causes the horse to contract and relax the muscles and tone the area. I used to do it a bit on my eventers. They seem to really like it, despite basically being hit repeatedly, hahaha.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Sorry the narrator is a bit cringy - sort of Watch with Mother - but I think it explains fairly well what strapping is
A 'wisp' made out of hay was traditionally used -(not a talent I ever acquired as mine used to fall apart after less than a minutes use!!) but you can use a pad like this or a body brush
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVJEC89NdwA
This lady here uses a rolled up towel from about 2:32 on the video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fv4gxgWkGvw

And this is what a hay wisp should look like


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I could never get the wisp (thank you, I had forgotten the correct term) to hold together either! Somehow my mom could make very nice ones, though.


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments,

She's being ridden now every day in a double-ring bit to help keep her head-carriage a little bit higher and develop a bit more muscle down the topline. Her head-size is a bit characteristic of the sire, and she'll probably actually grow into it even more over then next year or two. The sire is from a very stout and basically big family. But very powerful horses.

I never mind a straight neck, certainly nothing wrong with it, and a definite area that can ruin a horse (ewe / swan etc ..). I also like how her neck sets in nice and clean and at a good angle.

I do think she'll be better with more muscling there, but it's just a matter of 'work-in-progress' than anything major,

Thanks,

Liam.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with this horse's neck. She is feminine against the boyze. 

I like her fine.


----------

